# 11 sweethearts



## Catlee (Jul 18, 2020)

Please can anyone help? I have 11 pigeons which I have looked after for a few years, they are a mix of racers ferel and tumblers. All came to live with me of there own accord and although they have an aviary and a shed they come and go as they please via a hole cut in the aviary roof. I am moving house and have poor health and need to find a new home for all my babies. Does anyone know of any sanctuaries or just a kind person willing to take them in. They all fly together and are always in at night when I lock thier shed. But one is permanently in as he struggles to land and just jkeeps being on the spot. He can get out if he wants but chooses not to as it usually takes him and let of days to get back in. Please help me find them a home.


----------



## Catlee (Jul 18, 2020)

Oh. I'm in scunthorpe, North lincs


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you are on FB, you can try posting on one of the pigeon sites: Palomacy help group for pigeon and dove rescue. Otherwise, speak to the new tenants. Hopefully they can continue with feeding and caring for them.


----------



## Catlee (Jul 18, 2020)

All getting collected tomorrow by a lovely man who already has a mixed bunch so very happy thanks to all.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Oh that's great news. I'm happy for you.


----------

